# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  هُنآ : أنثر عَشقك الحٌسيِني !~

## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرَحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على مُحمد وآل مُحمد وعجّل فرجَهم وأهلك أعدائهم أجمعين 

السلام عليكم ورحَمة الله وبَركاتة |~

هُنآ 

بقلَبي بِ ذاتَ 

تَرتَسمُ خَارطِة لآ يستطيع أحد أن يضَعهَا في الواقعِ 

وليس في قلبي وحَسب 

في كل ذَرة تكّون جسدي 

بل في كل جزء من ذراتيّ

كربلاء تتَجسد هُنا !

يَ الله 

قَريبون نحَن من [مُحرم ]

شوق يسكننَآ 

ألم يَعتصرنآ

فَاجعة تنتَظرنآ 

رآيات وعزاء 


محرم : بالقرب !

سيّطهر القلب وَ يبرأ الصَدر 



هٌنا أحبتي : أنثروا العَشق الحسيني وَ مايحوم في قلوبكم لآجل الحسَين 


عمّتم روحآنية أحبة الحَسين ~

----------

موالية حيدر (12-05-2010), 

ليلاس (12-05-2010), 

ورده محمديه (12-05-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (12-08-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-05-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آه | يَ حَسِين وَ مصَآبة .. (w) ~

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم ..*

*فكرة حسينية رـآئـــــــــــعة ..*

*تسسلمي غآليتي المسسسآحة الحرة ..*

*لي عــــــودة قريبــــــــآ..]*

*عظم الله أجوركم ..~*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (12-05-2010)

----------


## التوبي

*كلُ شيء أكتسى لون السواد

مُعلنّاً شهرين حزناً و حداد

نعم كل شيء يرتدي الاسود ويعلن الحزن على سبط الرسول (ع)

تقبلوا القليل من هذا القلم

وكل الشكر لصاحبة الموضوع وعظم الله أجوركم

تحياتي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

إعتدنا الشتاء يأتينا دوماً مكبلاً بالحزن ومطوقاً بالذكريات
لكن أن يأتينا بالحسين .. ! سيحرقني الوجع يا مدفأة ..؛
كُلي أسى ع شتاء سنفضحه بزفرة تشل قوى يزيد والطواغيت أمثاله
سيرى العالم كيف نشعل أناملنا بالعبث ومدفأة لنكتب بالدم 
( هيهات منّا الذلة )
يالها من أيام سنعيش صدى ذكراها بجرح الأمس القريب 



تسلمي روح على الطرح المغرم العاشق لحسين الخلوود 
عظيم الاجر لكِ أخيه 
موفقه..
*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (12-05-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

هل من ناصر ينصرنا 
لبيك أبا عبد الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يـاحسين بضمايرنه صحنا بيك آمنـــــــــا*





*السلام عليك يا أباعبدالله* 
*كل الحروف ثتنثر ريحاناً وورداً لإجلك مولاي* 

*رووح ..*
*لكِ عبق من الدعاء بحق الحسين يُستجاب*
*سِلمتي غاليتي ع رووعة الفكرة*
*وجمآال المساحه الروحآانيه*
*جزاكِ المولى كل خير* 
*دمتي بـود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

إني لا ارى الموت الا سعادة ’والحياة مع الظالمين إلا برماً
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كلما لاح هلال محرم ، إزدادت غصات قلبي و عادت الجراح تنزف ألما ، فها هي الرايات السوداء قد أقبلت و أقبلت معها الأشجان و الأحزان ، أقبلت و في القلب لوعة و في العين دمعة ،،*
* غريب يا حســين ، مظلوم يا حســين ، عطشان يا حســين*
*غــــآليتي ..* 
***روح وريحــــــــآن*** 
*جُزيتِ خيرآ على الطرح الحسيني العظيم* 
*ولآحرمنا الله من النفحـــآآت الحسينية* 
*موفقة بحق الحسين عليه السلآم* 
*وعظم الله أجوركم بهذآ المصــــآآب الجلل ..*
*تحيـآتي..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (12-06-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*كل يـــــوم عآشورآء و كل أرض كربلآء ..*

*السسلآم عليك يـــآ سيدي يــآ أبـآ عبد الله ..]*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كُل محب گلبه انفطر

 مِن يهل هذا الشهر

..(w) ~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خروج الحسين من بيت الله يقطع القلوب الولآئية ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*تقطع قلبي لـــ مصآبك يـــ آبآ عبد الله ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياعيني بالدمع جودي  ،،  حبيبي راح من يدي* 
*حبيبي حسـين  ...  حبيبي حسيــــــن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


في كل عامٍ لنا بالعشر ِ واعيـة
=
تطبق الدور والارجـاء والسكـكا

وكـل مسلمة ترمي بزينتها
=
حتى السماء رمت عن وجهها الحبـكا
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علمان يندبانِ   يوم عاشوراء آتى* 


*مــــــــــــــأجورين ياشيعة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
صباحكمُ عزاءً لقلبِ البتول وتسلية ..



*للحُسين أنثُرُني وَلا يُلملِمُنيِّ إلاهْ . .*

إليكم بُحَّةْ غرِيرَة ، عسى أن يتلقاها المولى الحسين صلوات ربي عليه


*سَيِدِيِّ . .*

عَلَيِكَ اِحْدَوُدَبَ الصَبَّرُ (ضِلْعُهُ) . .

وجثتْ تَتْرَى عَلَيِّهِ يَدُ النائِباتِ . .





رُوحْ
أنتِ ككلِّ المهووسينْ بسيدِكِ الحُسينْ 
فهَنِيِئاً لـِ روحكِ ياروحْ عِزُها وَ الفَخَّرْ . .
جُزيتِ خيراً لإطعامِنا عَلىَ مائِدةْ أبِيِّ عَبَّدِ الله صلواتُ ربي عليه ..،رحِمَ الله والدِيكِ 
عظيمُ الأجر للنبي الهادي ـ لأميِرْ المؤُمِنيِنْ ـ للسيدة العذراء فاطمة وللآل أجمع ولصاحب الزمان عجل الله فرجه..
وغَزِيرُ الأجرِ لـِقلبكِ العاشقْ للريحَانةْ . .
موفقة بإسم الغريب...
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
وتحت ظل الآل..

----------


## قطرة عطاء

واحسيناه واحسيناه 
تبكيك عيني يا حسين لا لأجل مثوبة ... لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية 
السلام على الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

آلنآس كلهآ برآس آلسنه تهئنى وترسل هديه , مآغير شيعه أمير آلمؤمنين بِ رآس آلسنه تنصب عزيه " كلنآ بِ صوت وآحد . . وآحسســــــينآإه
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ضَمني عَندك يآ جداه في هذآ الضريح ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.. الله وأكبر طَاردينه العَلوي ّ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كل ساعه عباس ونزل ..* *محمل الحوراء يعدله*
*ليتك ياعباس تحضر .. * *يوم طلعت من كربلاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لَأنْــدِبَنّــكَ صَـــباحـاً وَ مَسَـــــاءْ 
وَ لَأبْكِيَنَّ عَلَيْكَ بَدَلَ الدُمُوعِ دَمَاء

لا يوم كـــ يومك يا اابا عبد الله ...

*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*
*

*
*

*
*

*حَميدة إبنة مسلم 
*

*تبكي على فراق أبوها أخاف تموت /  أشوفنها تون بسكوت . .*

----------


## التوبي

*وصلوا أرض الشهادة وصلوا أرض الفداء

ذهُـلـت زينبُ لمـَّـا سمعت عـن كـربــلاء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ حبيب إبن البتول لآتخلي نصَرته !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليله السابعة : قَمر بني هآشَم العباس بنْ علي

قَطعوا يمين العَباس يَ فاطمة الحَزينة ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-16-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*وا عبببآسسسساه ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بالفؤادِ حُزنٌ عَريقْ . . 
عَريقْ جداً ياحُسينْ ..!






*آجركم الله بفقيدنا العظيم...
الامام الكريم الحُسين العُطشان ..
مأجورين ياسادتي ..
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

يوماً تغيرت فيه المجريات
تغيرت فيه الشمس والوان السحاب
تغيرت فيه قلوب البشر
يوما بكى فيه حتى الحجر
بقتل الحسين
بكت الطيور والافلاك 
تزلزلت السماء
وذبح الطير
وبالدم نزف حتى المطر

----------


## ليلاس

*ذبح الشمر حسيناً .. ليتي كنت فداه* 

*ذبح الشمر حسيناً .. ليتي كنت فداه* 

*ذبح الشمر حسيناً .. ليتي كنت فداه*

----------


## التوبي

*كيف أنـوي بالـرحيل

يا بني هـذا مُستحـيل

حتى لوجابوا الهوادج

والظعن عـزّم يشـيـل

صاح عـمّـه ودّعـيه

إلى القـبـلـة وجّهـيـه

جثته الخـيـل قطعتها

مُحال جسمّه ترفعيه*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

إلهي تقبل منا هذا القربان واجعلنا ممن يسير على هديه ويطلب بثأره مع ولي الدم صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

إن عيناً ما بكت رزء الحسينْ .. حجر تلك و ما تدعى بعــينْ
إن ثغراً ما تغنَّى باسمــه ..ما تلا توحيد ربّ النشــأتينْ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


يا ضياءً ساطعاً في الخافقَين
و هلالاً غائباً عن كل عين
قم و نادي يا لثارات الحسين ♦♦
 قُم و نادي يا لثارات الحُسين ••!
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*عجيبُ هذآ الرجل*
*يمــوت بجســده فتحـــيا أمّــة كامــلة*
*و يُقتــل مــرّة فـيـولد ألف ألف مــرّة*
*...و يُصــرع وحيــداً بلا ناصــر فتــرى الملايين يلبّــون نــداءه*
*...و يقضــي عطشــانا فيظل ذكــره على ألسـنة الشّــاربين*
*...ويــرحل غــريباً فـ يُصبــح قبــلة للعاشقيــن*
*ويُــطفأ نـــور طلّــته فيمسي شـــعلة الثّائريــن*
*كلّ ذلك في رجل*
*لا تعجبوا فكــذا هو* 
*مثل جدّه وأبيه* 
*هكــذا هو*
*الحُســـــين ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حُسين : يَآ نَور السَــمَآء ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سَجاد : وألفَ عَيِن أسَتلفَها حَتى أُبكيكَ ..(w) ..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*            سيدي أبا محمد مُصابك يحني الضلوع      ،،،*

----------

